# buckwheat



## altergromit (Sep 11, 2012)

...I have a very short and simple question: can I add in my pigeon diet some 
buckwheat?... ...Is it ok for them?


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

yes, buckwheat is good for them

protein about 12%, Fat 2-3%, Fiber 10% and Carb 63.8%


----------



## altergromit (Sep 11, 2012)

*Thanks!*



ThePigeonGene said:


> yes, buckwheat is good for them
> 
> protein about 12%, Fat 2-3%, Fiber 10% and Carb 63.8%



...THANK YOU!!  ...So now Giovanni has his already good diet even better!
...He thanks you too!!


----------

